# Otisville fur sale success



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Just got back home from the fur sale in Otisville. All I can say is WOW!! It wasn't the biggest sale I have been to, but it exceded my expectations for the first time sale. Both sellers and buyers seemed happy with the facilities and the prices.

Going into the sale there weren't many that pre-registered, but there was a steady stream of trappers starting at about 8:30. We ended up selling a total of 35 lot numbers for the sale. I would personally like to thank all of those that came to sell and help with the sale. Things were pretty hectic for awhile, but with the helpers at the sale everything went smoothly.

I won't have the averages for the sale until tomorrow probably, but these are my averages for the fur that I sold.

Rats- $4.65
****- $12.50
Mink- $10.33

All my averages were figured after my commision. All hides were stretched and dried. The mink average is both male and females combined.


Joe


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

sounds like i should have waited to sell. tough break for me i guess.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

yes it was a good day. a long one but a good one. not knowing what to expect there was a good turnout and i look forward to this sale growing over the next couple years. both sellers and buyers where happy with the fur and payout. my averages after comission looked like this.

mink(male)-11.50
****-13.10
rats-4.22

if you drop my damaged rats out my average jumps to 4.54. my top **** brought 22. a lot better than i had expected when i got there.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

wild bill said:


> both sellers and buyers where happy with the fur and payout.
> quote]
> 
> Spectators were happy too. At least this one was. I learned a great deal about puttin up furs and presentation. I would like to thank Joe, Griff, and the others for making my first fur auction a memorable one. I am looking forward to getting a lot # myself for next year.
> ...


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Had a good time,and was happy with what I got for the few beaver I brought with me.Had 1 2xl at $24.70,1xl at $21.85 and 1 large at $16.15 after comission fee.The larger/ well put-up lot's of ****/rat's did pretty darn good I thought.Thanx to all who worked to put-on this sale,look foward to next year.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

This was my first fur sale, not sure of my adverages but I was happy with what I got for the furs I took in. I learned alot today at the sale, I now have lots of work to do to my strechers. I also would like to thank the guys that put this sale on and I look forward to going back next year.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Ditto on the first time thing. What a blast I had and what a learning experience for me. Averages were better than I expected but they could have been better if we did a better put up job. I saw some ***** smaller and darker than some of mine go for 18-22 bucks and I am sure some of that was a direct result of rookie mistakes. Great sale, great time thanks to everyone who put it on!!!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice job Joe, Griff, Wild Bill, & everyone else that helped out! Sounds like things went very well.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Dan,

Really wanted to get a look at your fur. Didn't get a chance to as I was so busy. I never really got settled down until after the break and then it was time for me to sell. Glad all were happy with the sale. We are already making plans for next year.

Joe


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i guess i didnt realize how many members where there today. i spent the first part of the day running around counting the furs and moving them along as the auction went on. after mine sold i spent the remainder selling food. or maybe my stomach kept me behind the counter.:lol: i did see dave duncan, freepop, fman, larry a, and capac trapper. wish i would have had a chance to chat with a few others. i think hunterhawk took a few pictures to post. dont know if he will ever ride with me and my son again in a car after the ride home. something about eating to much chilli.:lol:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Joe did a great job putting the fur sale together. Nice job Joe!:coolgleam

I would think next year it will become our 2'nd largest sale in the state. Should we keep it in the same location or look for a new place?

Since Joe and Bill kept me in the kitchen most of the sale I didn't see much fur get sold but most guys seemed happy with their prices.

Saw a bunch of old outlaws from the 70's selling fur again. Man did they get old lookin! Glad I aged like a fine wine. ( Ripple)

Told you I had 30 doller coyotes! Too bad is was for all of them not one.:tdo12:


Griff


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

wow $4.00 for rats thats pretty good, what is this commission fee?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

muskrat said:


> wow $4.00 for rats thats pretty good, what is this commission fee?
> Thanks
> Matt


when you sell at one of the state auctions they get 5% of the sale price.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds like it went well. I unfortunately had plans i couldnt break or I was gonna try and shoot over there.....and sell my fur and a couple custom made walleye fishing rods with some really really smooth pflueger reels. Guess I'll have to hold onto the fur but the custom walleye rods are still for sale if anyone is interested.:evil:







[/IMG] I got the reels for free so I'd let them go really cheap, maybe even give em away if someone really really wanted them.


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet lookin poles, pm on details to purchase. thanks!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Great location and building. Short drive off I-75, super easy to find. The best of lighting, nice high ceiling, great atmosphere. Nice and warm on a very cold day. Everyone in a good mood in a comfortable setting. Lets keep it there. The sale is going to grow, I believe it will out do Ravenna, a horrible facility, in a few years. Thanks to Joe and all you other guys that put this new sale on. Hopefully, many more to come.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

My thanks also to all the guys arranging the sale and those that worked the sale. Except for the auctioneer getting lost and being late everything went as a normal sale not as a "first timer". I kept thinking there was not that much fur there, but it was because the facility was so spacious. You are right Roger, it is alot better than Ravenna. At the Board of Directors meeting after the sale, we committed to having a sale next year in that area. It most likely will be in the same place, but you can not count on the availability this early. When some of the first rats brought $5.75 I knew we were going to have a great sale


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

> sell my fur and a couple custom made walleye fishing rods with some really really smooth pflueger reels. Guess I'll have to hold onto the fur but the custom walleye rods are still for sale if anyone is interested.:evil:


Very funny Captain. Nice looking rods. I'll pick them up when we go fishing, or I'll make it down there.

Joe


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

It was nice to finally put a face with a name to all the fine people on this site(Dave,Bill,Griff Hunterhawk,Joe). I have never spoken to anybody face to face before but after meeting these guys for the first time I felt like I have known them for a while and were alot of fun to talk to. It was great to walk around a look at everyone's put-up furs, I learned alot and gained some confidence as to what my furs should look like after I'm done with them, the computer is great but it will never be better then looking at all the furs right in front of you. I think everyone that was there will more than likely tell a couple of there friends on how well the sale went and you can count on at least 70 plus lot#'s for next year! It was a great place to have the sale but I think in a couple of years the furs might out grow the place!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Joe R. said:


> Very funny Captain. Nice looking rods. I'll pick them up when we go fishing, or I'll make it down there.
> 
> Joe


Deal. Your payment will be putting me on the hotspot on Tuesday to break them rods in............and half your fur check.....hope it was lucrative :lol::lol:


----------

